# The Autowerks: Porsche 964 - paint correction & wheel refurbishment



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

The owner of this Porsche called me up last Saturday wanting to get his car looking its best ready for a 911uk.com meet that was organised for today. He popped down that day with the car for me to look over it and discuss with him what he wanted to be done exactly.

His first priority was the exterior and we agreed that full paint correction and refurbing the wheels would knock years of the car.

Luckily he was able to drop the car off first thing Monday morning which gave us alot of time to get all the work done.

First thing to do was to get the wheels and tyres off in order to get them stripped.

*Alloy wheels - BEFORE*

Considering their age they weren't in bad condition at all, but the years of brake dust and dirt build-up down the bolt holes really made them look tired, plus the paint on the side of the spokes was starting to bubble.





































*Paintwork - BEFORE*

The paintwork was very swirly, but nothing that couldn't be corrected. It's seen a body shop in it's time which was evident from the holograms, but also there was a bit of filler sinkage on the nearside front wing.





































*Paintwork - DURING*

Correction was achieved using 3M Fast Cut Plus on a light cutting pad followed by 3M Ultrafina on a finishing pad. Which left the paintwork looking like this:























































Zaino was the sealant of choice for the body, with Zaino Clear Seal applied to the wheels both inside and out to add a bit of protection.

The wheel centre caps were left off as they had corroded pretty badly and the owner wanted to buy and fit new ones.

I split the balance weights on the wheels so that they are hidden behind the spokes of the wheels - it's a pretty neat feature on the wheel balancer we've got.

*AFTERS*


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumb:Stunning work, The porker looks better than the day it would of left the factory.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work on the paint and wheels Harry :thumb:

Looks great


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW! That looks incredible.

Awesome transformation on the alloys :argie:


----------



## SC4SC (May 8, 2008)

Harry, great work. I love porsches and the 911 is the best.:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hat's off to you Harry! Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

stunning job there mate,also those wheel's look great :thumb:


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning job there Harry :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Very impressive Harry

Would have personally preferred silver bolts, but classy nonetheless.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great work on the wheels! What a transformation :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work on the wheels and the pcar


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks guys, apparently it turned a good few heads at the meet it attended yesterday


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work, I love the 964, it's a classic and with that finish it looks really lovely! 
The interior looks quite nice and seems to be a special version, did you take any pics?


----------



## thomasb (Nov 2, 2007)

The Autowerks said:


> thanks guys, apparently it turned a good few heads at the meet it attended yesterday


Not surprised looks a minter,great job:thumb:
Loving the alloys.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there Harry :thumb:


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Great work, I love the 964, it's a classic and with that finish it looks really lovely!
> The interior looks quite nice and seems to be a special version, did you take any pics?


No pics of the interior this time, but it should be coming back for us to repair and re-dye the drivers side bolster, so i'll be sure to get some then.

The seats were beige leather with green piping, and the carpet was a sort of sand colour


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice job Harry, hope the business is going well.

Mick


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

mzm70 said:


> Nice job Harry, hope the business is going well.
> 
> Mick


hiya Mick,

i was thinking about you the other day funnily enough, thinking that i don't see you much on here anymore.

business is good at the moment - drop by for a coffee


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

cracking work on that, its a pitty there are no centre caps...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

that looks great


----------



## Poobah (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats awesome. How did your technique differ of the area where the filler had sank?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb :thumb:

I cant wait to see the Audi again with the wheels looking like new - your work looks 1st class


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> looks superb :thumb:
> 
> I cant wait to see the Audi again with *2 of the *wheels looking like new - your work looks 1st class


Being extra nice for some reason :lol: creep  :devil:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Harry:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Being extra nice for some reason :lol: creep  :devil:


dont want to pi55 off the man doing my wheels 

the rears are OK you git - she doesnt reverse park :lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice work Harry :thumb:

I must pop down soon and get a quote to get my wheels done.


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful car, stunning and great work. The wheels are amazing but do need some centre caps......however i have just put some new ones on mine and at £120 for four they aren't cheap!!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

cracking work Harry! its a credit to your business!!


oooo Harry just spotted a bit that u have missed!! lol the bottom of the front bumper is a plastic trim ive forgotten its name!! you forgot to dress it!! other than than MINT MINT MINT job!

Also same colour as our 964 - rainforest green!


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Poobah said:


> Thats awesome. How did your technique differ of the area where the filler had sank?


no different from the rest of the car TBH, it was a patch of about 1.5" diameter on the inside of the front nearside wing - used the same pad/polishing combo, but just took a little more care over that area



Monaco Detailer said:


> oooo Harry just spotted a bit that u have missed!! lol the bottom of the front bumper is a plastic trim ive forgotten its name!! you forgot to dress it!! other than than MINT MINT MINT job!


lol! good spot, but there's a reason for it. the owner will be replacing it as it has slightly lost its shape over the years. it bows upwards and makes the lower bumper look like it's frowning

but i agree - it could've got a coat of Finish


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

The Autowerks said:


> lol! good spot, but there's a reason for it. the owner will be replacing it as it has slightly lost its shape over the years. it bows upwards and makes the lower bumper look like it's frowning
> 
> but i agree - it could've got a coat of Finish


Then i have not other reason to give you top marks Harry! :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, great transformation on the wheels and paint.:thumb: Some lovely reflection shots too!

Stunning car.


----------

